# Paying Car Tax Online in Andalucia



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

on a recent visit to my local Town Hall in La Cala de Mijas, I was informed that I was behind with my car tax. Unfortunately the queue to pay tax was very long, and slow, and I had a doctor's appointment so couldn't wait.

So I was wondering, can I pay my car tax online? I am doubtful, because surely you need some sort of Reference to make a payment, and as I have had no car tax bills (which is why it slipped my mind) I have no Reference number.

Any pointers welcome

Wibs


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I live in Andalucia and can pay my car tax online using my digital certificate. Here is the website where you can pay. OPAEF. Click on, 'Consulta y Pago de Tributos y Multas', and then 'Pago de deudas'. Scroll down and click on 'Clave, Acceder', and then choose the type of digital certificate you have in order to continue. 

You can also go to many OPAEF offices and pay there. Since I don't know where you live I can't help you find a nearby office. Try searching on Google, 'Oficina OPAEF cercano'


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Ooops, I've just noticed that the OPAEF webpage is specific for Sevilla, and not for all of Andalucia. I think the equivalent one for Malaga is this one: https://sede.malaga.es/

Since I've never used the webpage I can't tell you how the it works, so you'll have to click around.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Car tax is paid to the Ayuntamiento of your town, so no way round it I'm afraid. You'll need to go back and get them to print the bill, which you can then pay at a bank. That's how it works here anyway!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Wibs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> on a recent visit to my local Town Hall in La Cala de Mijas, I was informed that I was behind with my car tax. Unfortunately the queue to pay tax was very long, and slow, and I had a doctor's appointment so couldn't wait.
> 
> ...


So far as I can remember, the reference is your car registration.

Steve


----------

